# How do you use castor oil?



## Glib Gurl (Oct 23, 2007)

So I see that a lot of people are singing the praises of castor oil.  I was getting ready to use mine as a moisturizer but looking at the ingredients I see it is an oil-based (as opposed to water-based) product.  So, I guess the thing to do is to use it as a sealant?

How do you use castor oil?  How often?  Please give as much detail as possible!


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 23, 2007)

I use castor oil to moisturize and seal, since castor oil acts as an humectant it does a great job at keeping my hair soft.  I apply it at night and then take my shower with just my silk bonnet on and no shower cap.  This way my hair is taking in the moisture however it is not getting frizzy because castor oil also has a serum effect on my hair and keeps it from getting puffy. so I selected other.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 23, 2007)

I use castor oil as a prepoo, add it to my deep conditioners and as a sealer after moisturizing. I put it on my ends any time they look for feel a little dry. It makes my hair so smooth and soft. Excellent oil


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Oct 23, 2007)

I use it to seal after applying moisturizer.  It makes the hair super soft and it only takes a small amount.  (I've noticed that castor smells like strong cooking oil to me, so I'm going to add an essential oil to make it smell better.)


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Oct 23, 2007)

After washing my hair, I apply it along with Elucence MB for my braids in preparation for a braidout.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Oct 23, 2007)

Where should I buy my Castor Oil ?


----------



## zora (Oct 23, 2007)

Does anyone add it to their scalp?


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Oct 23, 2007)

Nicole1976 said:


> Where should I buy my Castor Oil ?


 
You can go to a chain grocery store and it will be in the laxative section.


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Oct 23, 2007)

zora said:


> Does anyone add it to their scalp?


 

I don't. It's too thick for that.


----------



## RubyWoo (Oct 23, 2007)

zora said:


> Does anyone add it to their scalp?


 
I do.

I occasionally use castor oil on my scalp and usually use it more frequently the week before my relaxer. It makes my new growth very soft.  I don't like using it in my ends because it is so thick.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 23, 2007)

I use it mixed with condish as a prepoo and also to seal after moisturizing.


----------



## Longhealthyhair (Oct 23, 2007)

I LOOOOVVVEEE CASTOR OIL

I use it in many different ways:

1) for my oil rinse...I used to use EVOO but now that I've used CO to oil rinse, I lose less hair while I comb out in the shower and the hair feels softer and stronger

2) for sealing...I also use CO when I am sealing my ends.  It helps maintain the health of my ends

3) to improve deep conditioners...I add CO to my conditioners when I want to improve the slip factor.  


I am so happy I found CO because it works, it's cheap, and you can use it so many different ways.


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 23, 2007)

I use in my DC and as a sealant mostly for my ends. I've heard it also works well to use it the week before a relaxer in order to soften the new growth. I think I will be trying that this time around. It's a great oil. I think it is thickening my hair slowly but surely.


----------



## Katt73 (Oct 23, 2007)

zora said:


> Does anyone add it to their scalp?


 
I use it on my scalp as well as on my ends.  Love it!  It's the absolute best thing I've used on my hair and that's saying a lot because I am a Silicon Mix junkie.


----------



## DozenRoses99 (Oct 23, 2007)

I use it after I co wash on wet hair.  It leaves my hair shiny and soft.  It took me a while to start using it, but I'm SO GLAD I started.


----------



## nappity (Oct 23, 2007)

I use it as a sealant after I wash and deep condition damp hair- I twist my hair and then put about 1/2 tblsp in my palm emulsify and run it from top to bottom on my hair. It really keeps my dry hair moist.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 23, 2007)

I just started using it on my ends after I moisturize. I really like it so far, my hair stays moist.


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Oct 23, 2007)

I used castor oil for this first time tonight.  I used it to seal my ends after I applied my leave in.  It was quite sticky and reminded me of a thinner version of honey.  I'll see how things turn out int he AM.  Once I come from underneath this dryer I am going to bed!


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Oct 23, 2007)

Longhealthyhair said:


> I LOOOOVVVEEE CASTOR OIL
> 
> I use it in many different ways:
> 
> ...


 
Off topic, but your hair is so beautiful!


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 24, 2007)

only as a sealant after im done moisturizing. it's too thick and sticky to use it another way.


----------



## BioGeekChic (Oct 24, 2007)

I love castor oil. I use it to seal my ends and slick back my edges when bunning. I add it to my conditioners for added slip when detangling. I use it as a prepoo poo sometimes and my hair is always soft after wards. I use it also on my skin mixed with a my favorite essential oil for soft skin at night.


----------



## Kawaii1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I use it to seal my ends but it makes my hair extra soft so I am smoothing it on my hair as well. I have also used a little to moisturize my skin. My skin is very sensitive to different lotions so I have to be careful.


----------



## chenai (Oct 24, 2007)

I mix mine with my conditioner every other week. A couple of times a week I mix a little into my leave in and apply it to dry hair. I find it is not so sticky when I use it this way any and it leaves my hair really soft.


----------



## dillard (Oct 24, 2007)

Brownie518 said:


> I use castor oil as a prepoo, add it to my deep conditioners and as a sealer after moisturizing. I put it on my ends any time they look for feel a little dry. It makes my hair so smooth and soft. Excellent oil



yep, same here. seems like i'm always finding a new way to use it! i added it to my UBH which would always leave my hair tangly and voila! no more tangles.


----------



## berry87 (Oct 24, 2007)

BioGeekChic said:


> I love castor oil. I use it to seal my ends and slick back my edges when bunning. I add it to my conditioners for added slip when detangling. I use it as a prepoo poo sometimes and my hair is always soft after wards. I use it also on my skin mixed with a my favorite essential oil for soft skin at night.



Yep I also mix it with jojoba oil for a hot oil treatment before my conditoner.


----------



## meaganita (Oct 24, 2007)

I dilute mine w/1 part Jojoba oil and apply it as a sealant.  I also use it on my wet hair when I'm airdrying to help prevent my braids from locking up.  When I apply it to my roots, it makes my hair lay down and behave.


----------



## miracle (Oct 25, 2007)

*I add JBCO to my deep conditioners.  I find it to be too sticky to apply directly to my hair on it's own.*


----------



## jewel (Oct 25, 2007)

I just love castor oil...I can't believe I slept on this. I had bought a few bottles a year ago and used it a couple of times during that time. I was alittle discouraged because it is quite thick . It was just collecting dust with the rest of my pj products. I challenged myself to use up my products and that's when I rediscovered my wonderful castor oil . Maybe about two months now I have consistently been using it on my ends to seal moisture. What works for me is to  have my hair wet or damp in order for it to really penetrate. I have stopped using gel temporarily on my edges and have been using castor oil instead . It really helps with the flyaways. Castor oil provides shine for my hair and  protection for my ends. I'm sold!!!!


----------



## sareca (Nov 12, 2007)

I mix it half and half with something else and oil rinse with it.


----------



## MsAngie (Nov 12, 2007)

I am happy I found castor oil as well. It's awesome stuff. I have been using it to seal my ends. When I washed yesterday, I added it to my DC and my hair easily detangled and was incredibly soft.


----------



## Chromia (Nov 12, 2007)

I used to mix it with vitamin E oil and apply it to my thinning temples every night. Now I plan to use it for braidouts - I'll put in on top of whatever leave-in I use.


----------



## cherryhair123 (Nov 12, 2007)

I use it to get the toxins out of my body aka "oil pulling".   Sorry I had to put that one it there.  I'm so excited about the positive effects of oil pulling.  Anyway, I add a couple drops of peppermint oil to the castor oil and swish away.
Also, it's great for cleaning your face mixed with olive oil.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Nov 12, 2007)

I use it as a sealant and also when airdrying too. Sometimes I'll use it mixed with conditioner too. I love castor oil!


----------



## Priss Pot (Nov 13, 2007)

I use it for my wash 'n gos.

I co-wash in the shower.  When I get out, I apply some leave-in and then layer castor oil on top.  If I'm doing a puff, I will do those steps and then put gel on my edges.  Pretty basic.

Castor Oil really locks in moisture in my hair, and I lurves it!!!!


----------



## seraphinelle (Nov 13, 2007)

TSUprincess04 said:


> I use it for my wash 'n gos.
> 
> I co-wash in the shower. When I get out, I apply some leave-in and then layer castor oil on top. If I'm doing a puff, I will do those steps and then put gel on my edges. Pretty basic.
> 
> Castor Oil really locks in moisture in my hair, and I lurves it!!!!


This is what I did today.

I swim everyday now, so I keep conditioner on my hair then put on a swimming cap,

then cowash when I get home and apply castor oil for my wash and gos with my afro puffs.   My hair was mucho soft today, I was so impressed, I think I found a keeper, for real.  I just need to mix it with an essential oil because it's kind of rank, LOL.


----------



## tiffanyoneal (Nov 13, 2007)

I use it as a sealant. I also add it to my conditioners every now and then. It seems to make my roots softer.


----------



## domniqqt (Nov 13, 2007)

I use castor oil as a moisturizer and a to seal.  As soon as I get out the shower after CW or washing the first thing I put on my hair is castor oil everywhere.  I put some on the palm of my hands, rub them together and spread it through out my hair from the roots to the ends.  It makes my hair super soft this way then I use my afro detangler.


----------



## Sounique (Nov 13, 2007)

I am in love with castor oil!  Castor oil is the first thing I learned about when I first discovered LHCF. My daughter's hairline was completely gone (all the way to her ears), from wearing braids. I started using the castor oil in July and now her edges are full and about 2 inches long. 

I use it as a moisturizer and a sealer. On our edges, ends and scalp. I put it in everything. All my conditioners and moisturizers. I use if on my knees and elbows. I take a teaspoon every morning, with a cup of carrot juice, to detox. 

I love castor oil! 
 I am it's number 1 fan!  :woohoo2:


----------



## HoneyA (Nov 13, 2007)

I use it mostly to seal and to add to my cconditioners sometimes.


----------



## LaShanne (Dec 6, 2007)

I use it to seal mostly, but I'll put some on my edges and the nape for it's thickening properties.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 6, 2007)

cherryhair123 said:


> I use it to get the toxins out of my body aka "oil pulling". Sorry I had to put that one it there. I'm so excited about the positive effects of oil pulling. Anyway, I add a couple drops of peppermint oil to the castor oil and swish away.
> Also, it's great for cleaning your face mixed with olive oil.


Please tell me more!!!!. What is oil pulling and how do you use CO for the face?
Thanks


----------



## Longhealthyhair (Dec 6, 2007)

Ms. Plain Jane said:


> Off topic, but your hair is so beautiful!


 
Thanks a bunch...you're so sweet!


----------



## tbaby_8 (Dec 6, 2007)

I was going to ask the same thing about oil pulling.  

I have CO, but mine isn't that thick.  I bought it from the local BSS.  I mix mine with cinnamon oil, rosemary oil, avocado oil, and almond oil and spread it on my hair.  When I use it regularly,  it makes my hair very soft.  I really like it.  I just have to use it consistently because I heard it makes your hair thicker.  I want to see if it does.


----------



## *5+5 (Dec 6, 2007)

tbaby_8 said:


> I was going to ask the same thing about oil pulling.
> 
> I have CO, but mine isn't that thick. I bought it from the local BSS. I mix mine with cinnamon oil, rosemary oil, avocado oil, and almond oil and spread it on my hair. When I use it regularly, it makes my hair very soft. I really like it. I just have to use it consistently because I heard it makes your hair thicker. I want to see if it does.


 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=118782

oil pulling thread


----------



## UmSumayyah (Dec 6, 2007)

I mix it with coconut oil and honey as a pre-poo with heat.
It's also great mixed with coconut oil as a post-shower moisturizer.


----------



## pazyamor (Dec 7, 2007)

I think a poll option for "All of the Above" would have been right for me. I use my castor oil for: oil rinse, a mix-in for pre-poos, a DC mix-in, seal, mositurize, etc. It has so many good benefits and it's not expensive, I don't mind using it for multiple things.


----------



## tbaby_8 (Dec 7, 2007)

I checked my castor oil last night and it has other oils mixed with it, like soybean oil and safflower oil and vitamin e oil and jojoba oil.  I know jojoba oil and vitamin e oil are good, but what about the other two?  can someone let me know.erplexed


----------



## Isis (Dec 14, 2007)

I thought I responded to this thread but I don't see it...

I have a large bottle of Home Health castor oil, a brand I've used for many years now for other healing purposes.  I use it on my lashes and eyebrows which keeps them thick and my lashes long.

I have always been inspired by SherryLove's use of her castor oil mixture on her scalp and hair.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=3503


----------



## yellagirl730 (Dec 15, 2007)

Silly question I think, can it be used on natural hair thats been flatironed or pressed.  I thought I saw someone say it was a humectant, will it cause hair to revert?


----------



## audacity. (Dec 15, 2007)

I use mine (mixed with EVOO) to seal after shampooing.


----------



## xstacy2 (Dec 27, 2007)

Where do you order your oils from


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 27, 2007)

I used to use it on my ends but I like Vatika better b/c it's not as heavy as castor oil. However, I still use castor oil in my pre-poo & in my MN mix.


----------



## newflowers (Dec 27, 2007)

At night on wet hair after I apply my leave-in, I use castor mixed with camellia oil for sealing all of my hair - a few drops does the trick. After that, I use about a nickle size of pure castor oil on my ends and my nape. When I put my hair up, I add a couple of drops to the ends to keep them nice and soft. 

My daughter left behind a bottle of cheap conditioner that I hated, but I added about a 1/4 cup of castor oil to it and used for co-washes - fabo!

I order pure castor oil from oilsbynature.com - 16 oz for $3.35 or 32 oz for $6.00 - the best price I've found. They have excellent customer service, fast shipping at a fairly reasonable cost, and, as you can see, outstanding prices.


----------



## DaPPeR (Dec 27, 2007)

i use it to seal my ends to make my hair thicker than it already is


----------



## imstush (Dec 27, 2007)

on my edges, on some parts of my scalp, mixed with my leave in and as a sealant.

I also use it as a first aid. to cuts and bruises, and sometimes if I am a bit ashy.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Dec 29, 2007)

Another use for it is as an eyemakeup remover.   Good for the lashes too!


----------



## tocktick (Dec 29, 2007)

i apply it to wet hair after i've finished washing. it locks in the moisture and keeps my hair very soft. it's the only kind of "leave-in" product i use for my hair.


----------



## fuchsiastar (Dec 29, 2007)

I had been using it for face washes and to seal my fuzzy edges of my kinky twists. I have noticed that my lashes are a bit longer and fuller. HOWEVER, my mother got great results on her irritated scalp. She has had a painfully itchy scalp for the past few months, and it had gotten to the point that even combing it hurt her head. Its a complication related to some other health issues that she is having. My sister based her scalp with the castor oil, and it was instantly soothed. I was so happy  that it helped her, and I learned about using castor oil for hair from you ladies, so thank you!!!


----------



## Sunshyn3 (Nov 4, 2008)

I love it in my DC. It really makes your hair soft. I might try it again as a sealant.


----------



## msa (Nov 4, 2008)

I use it as an overnight treatment on wet hair with a shower cap on. I also use it to seal after I moisturize with coconut oil. Oh, and I use it on my ends every day.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 4, 2008)

i stopped using my JBCO after i found coconut oil. i think i will revisit it.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Nov 5, 2008)

I love castor oil, my favorite oil that I use for my hair. I use it to seal, I use it in my oil rinses.  Makes my hair sooo soft when I get out of the shower. I just started using it on my ends too...so far so good!


----------



## paradise79 (Nov 5, 2008)

Castor oil is a big big staple for me. If I have to pick only one product, it would be castor oil. I use it alone to seal when I baggy and I can definitely see the difference in smoothness and thickness. 
I vote Other cause I also use it daily mixed with coconut oil and an EO: soft and smooth hair all the way.


----------



## PGirl (Nov 15, 2008)

I use castor oil on my hair for just about everything now.  Prepoo, DCs, sealing, etc....

But the one thing I can't live without is castor oil on my face.

I use it either alone as a moisturizer (after I cleanse) OR I use it to seal in my moisturizer that contains SPF.  Use about a dime size or a little smaller and rub hands together and then all over your face.  I no longer have excessive oily skin and I do not get pimples.  I KID YOU NOT.  Castor oil may fool you by it's appearance because it seems too thick and problematic.  But you should not fear!!!  A little goes a long way and it does penetrate.  It is a staple for me in every way!

Don't sleep on this one!  Its a keeper...

Got mine at Whole Foods.


----------



## DanaDane (Nov 15, 2008)

Castor oil has totally transformed my braidouts--so much so it's the primary way I've been wearing my hair since I'm stretching until January. Wash + moisturize + seal with Castor Oil  +  my denman brush = amazing.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Nov 15, 2008)

Nicole1976 said:


> Where should I buy my Castor Oil ?


 

You  can buy a HUGE bottle at the health store!  I just bought some.  I forgot how much, maybe around $10?


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Dec 11, 2008)

Nicole1976 said:


> Where should I buy my Castor Oil ?


 

this site has everything

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=castor+oil&x=11&y=16


----------



## productjunkie814 (Dec 11, 2008)

I just got the best twists and twist outs using castor oil!  It's totally going into the staples pile.  I co-washed with VO5, left some of it in, banded my hair to stretch it out a bit until it was slightly damp, and then used the castor oil on each section to twist.  My twists were shiny, moisturized, and super soft (I kept them in for about a week).  And the resulting twist out was defined and moisturized.  I love this stuff!!!


----------



## kadej (Dec 12, 2008)

PJ814 - did you use mix any other products with the CO for your twists?  TIA!



productjunkie814 said:


> I just got the best twists and twist outs using castor oil!  It's totally going into the staples pile.  I co-washed with VO5, left some of it in, banded my hair to stretch it out a bit until it was slightly damp, and then used the castor oil on each section to twist.  My twists were shiny, moisturized, and super soft (I kept them in for about a week).  And the resulting twist out was defined and moisturized.  I love this stuff!!!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Dec 12, 2008)

I use it for both purposes.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 13, 2008)

Reyna21 said:


> You  can buy a HUGE bottle at the health store!  I just bought some.  I forgot how much, maybe around $10?



I get mine from oilsbynature.com - it is the cheapest I have found online. They have other oils as well..very reasonable


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Dec 13, 2008)

You can use it in conditioner ,pre poos,or to seal with when you moisturlize.


----------



## DanaDane (Dec 13, 2008)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I get mine from oilsbynature.com - it is the cheapest I have found online. They have other oils as well..very reasonable


 
 OT, *sqzbly1908*-- just wanted to say your hair in your siggy is so pretty--looks very soft and shiny.


----------



## femalegold (Dec 13, 2008)

I mix mine with my deep conditioner!


----------



## LilBrownied (Dec 13, 2008)

DanaDane said:


> OT, *sqzbly1908*-- just wanted to say your hair in your siggy is so pretty--looks very soft and shiny.


 
I concur!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 14, 2008)

I use it to seal, whenever I remember.


----------



## jazitones (Dec 14, 2008)

I mix my castor oil with my conditioner and apply after each shampoo.   I love that stuff.


----------



## suburbanbushbabe (Dec 24, 2008)

I use the Oil Control method for my skin and castor oil actually is good for oily skin - it's drying. So I mix it 20/80 with another, right not rice bran, a very light oil. For my hair I was using a smidge of it with moisturizers but I may try mixing it with another oil for an oil rinse. Mixing it with another oil totally removes the tackiness.


----------



## Fleurzty (Dec 27, 2008)

I use it on my ends occasionally. I always get great results from it. The consistency is the only thing I find a little bit bothersome.


----------



## NuBraveHeart (Dec 27, 2008)

i think i may be picking up some of this stuff when i get home after the holidays.  i have been bunning most of the days of the week, if not all, and i am using amla, coconut, jasmine oil mix as a sealant.  it seems to be alright, but it seems more wet than sealed. if the castor oil is thicker, this may be what i am in the market for.  thank you ladies!

i think my SO will be a little more disheartened that i will take more space in the cabinet, however...  eh, he'll get over it.


----------



## Ebony (Dec 27, 2008)

Isis said:


> I thought I responded to this thread but I don't see it...
> 
> I have a large bottle of Home Health castor oil, a brand I've used for many years now for other healing purposes.  I use it on my lashes and eyebrows which keeps them thick and my lashes long.
> 
> ...





I just purchased a big bottle of the Home Health castor oil 2 days ago. I use quite a few of Home Health's other products & decided I wanted to try the castor oil & see how it would work for me. Thks for the link!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 28, 2008)

i've been using castor oil in lieu of silicon, sabino mb-type products, it is keeping my transitioning hair from reverting, and gives my straightened hair a nice piecey-look.  i am pleasantly surprised...i also use it in my mt/evco mix applied to my scalp.  i took off the cap and put a spout on my bottle and i'm read-to-go~


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Dec 28, 2008)

I use it to seal and I pre poo with it to!


----------



## anniev2 (Dec 28, 2008)

how much oil, of any kind, do u use to seal with?  i think i use too much. i had been using castor oil. should i just be sealing the ends or the entire strand?


----------



## Muse (Jan 2, 2009)

For those of you who cowash and use CO, do you think cowashing alone is enough to remove this oil from your hair? I use heavy cones to seal which I have no problem with but this means I can not just cowash, I have to poo to remove cones. Since I am upping my washes to every other day I prefer not to use shampoo 3-4xs/wk. I figure if I seal with CO on CW days I won't have to poo the next time. I just always want the water from my shower to get to my hair-that's my ultimate moisturizer Any thoughts appreciated, thanks!


----------



## marla (Jan 3, 2009)

JD2'd said:


> I use it to seal after applying moisturizer.  It makes the hair super soft and it only takes a small amount.  (I've noticed that castor smells like strong cooking oil to me, so I'm going to add an essential oil to make it smell better.)



Same here. The smell makes me gag because as a child, my Father used to heat it up on the stove and make us take 2 teaspoons of it when we were sick! I have to add EO to it!


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 3, 2009)

I love castor oil.  I put it on my soaking wet hair to seal in moisture.  I have also put it my hair after taking off the shower cap when my hair is a bit steamed and it makes it so soft.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 3, 2009)

Priss Pot said:


> I use it for my wash 'n gos.
> 
> I co-wash in the shower.  When I get out, I apply some leave-in and then layer castor oil on top.  If I'm doing a puff, I will do those steps and then put gel on my edges.  Pretty basic.
> 
> Castor Oil really locks in moisture in my hair, and I lurves it!!!!



OT:  Priss Pot your growth is amazing.

I use castor oil to seal or lay down edges.  I think the oil I have is way too thick, though.

This is what I'm using.
http://vitanetonline.com/images/products/32%20castor%20oil.jpg


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Feb 6, 2009)

Nicole1976 said:


> Where should I buy my Castor Oil ?


 

I got mine at the INdian store and it's Tata's Rose Scented Castor Oil.  4.99 for an 6 oz. bottle.


----------



## Amerie123 (Feb 6, 2009)

does anyone get their castor oil from walmart??


----------



## SmartyPants (Feb 6, 2009)

zora said:


> Does anyone add it to their scalp?


 
I use it on my scalp and strands as a pre-poo.  I am sitting here with it on my hair/scalp now.  Tomorrow morning I will wash it out.  

I was using it as the last step before my Deep Condition, but I was having trouble rinsing it out because it was so thick.  So, now I use it as a pre-poo.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Feb 6, 2009)

Nixx said:


> I do.
> 
> I occasionally use castor oil on my scalp and usually use it more frequently the week before my relaxer. It makes my new growth very soft. I don't like using it in my ends because it is so thick.


 

DITTO i use the JBCO like a scalp nourishing type thing and nothing else, it's waaaaayyyyy to heavy for the length of my hair, but it does do a good job of keeping my ng moisturized as it gets on it when I apply it to my scalp.


----------



## grnidmonster (Feb 6, 2009)

I love it and I use it for everything from a sealant on my ends to a leave-in to a gel. Tonight , I will try it on my skin and tomorrow in my henna.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 28, 2009)

I love love love castor oil.  It is the only oil that I use on a consistent basis.

I use it for filling in my edges as well as sealing my ends, which it does beautifully.  I personally love the thickness of the oil.


----------



## Kellum (Apr 28, 2009)

I love Castor Oil. It is great. It makes my hair so soft. I've used it mixed with EVCO in my conditioner for a DC. Mostly I use it with EVCO for sealing. If you take the EVCO and CO and rub them both in your hands it helps to thin out the CO and make it easier to spread on the hair. I use it on the length of my hair and ends. My hair loves this stuff.


----------



## keysha1983 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok! I am sold on castor oil!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 28, 2009)

I mix JBCO with aloe vera juice and massage it into my edges


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Apr 28, 2009)

I massage castor oil into my roots 2-3 times a week. My scalp has been really sore since I started doing this, and I don't know if it's my supplements or the massages...either way, as long as it's growing healthy I don't care.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Apr 28, 2009)

amazing said:


> does anyone get their castor oil from walmart??


 I did, I got the equate brand and it has never done me wrong. I'm going to try another brand when I've finished this bottle but only because I need something that comes in a bigger bottle. I'm going to use castor/evoo for ocm.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Apr 28, 2009)

I mix it with my conditioner for a treatment.


----------



## Mamamia (Apr 29, 2009)

I do use it as a sealant, but mostly I combine it with amla oil as an overnight prepoo. Works really well this way.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 1, 2009)

Can castor oil be used on the scalp to thicken up areas that are thinning or should it only be used on hair after moisturizing?


----------



## MsEllie (May 6, 2009)

zora said:


> Does anyone add it to their scalp?



I add it to my scalp as a pre-poo to my conditioner wash.  I also use it to seal and I put it on my edges.


----------



## knt1229 (May 6, 2009)

Smiley79 said:


> Can castor oil be used on the scalp to thicken up areas that are thinning or should it only be used on hair after moisturizing?


 
I use it directly on my scalp. It is great for moisturizing. It gives my hair a beautiful shine and makes it soft without weighing the hair down or making it greasy. I put the oil in a bottle with a pointy tip and part the hair from front to back in 3 rows and run the pointy tip down the each parted row. I also use a leave in conditioner which I apply before the castor oil. But it's the castor oil that gives me the most benefit.


----------



## cookie1 (May 17, 2009)

I use Castor Oil as a sealant to seal in my cholesterol shea butter plus when doing my braid outs.  I'm talking about the prettiest, softest, waves/curls when I take the braids out.


----------



## natural_one (May 17, 2009)

I add it to my Brahmi co-wash and afterwards to seal. My hair has never felt softer!


----------



## diva24 (May 17, 2009)

I use it on my ends, very sparingly. Its very thick and will weigh your hair down if you use too much.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (May 17, 2009)

My sister brought some up from Jamiaca and i wasn't to sure what do with it.  I just had it sitting there.

i will try your tips.  it is kinda heavy


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jun 3, 2009)

Typically, I use it on my ends to seal in moisture. However, I used a tiny bit on the length of my hair before braiding and didn't know what to expect. :covereyes It gave me nothing but softness and sheen. I like!


----------



## Khaiya (Jun 4, 2009)

I find it kinda thick so i 'water it down' with some EVOO. Maybe like 3 or 4 parts EVOO to 1 part Castor Oil.


----------



## almond eyes (Jun 4, 2009)

For my fine hair its too thick. I tried it as a pre poo some weeks ago and it clung to some of my fine hairs and made them come out. So I don't like it that much.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## cutenss (Jun 4, 2009)

On my face.  The eye area from brow to below the eye.  I use half a "dab", rub my fingers together.  They say that it is good for lashes.  I have always had long lashes, so I don't know.  I am using it for the fine lines under my eyes.  I will be officially over 40 soon, so that is why I do it.  I personally think that it has helped. 

So I said other.  Although I have used on my hair, a couple of times.


----------



## ActionActress (Dec 6, 2009)

I like to use it to seal my moisturizes in. It helps to define my curls, defrizz them and lay the hairline hairs smooth.


----------



## yeswecan (Dec 6, 2009)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> After washing my hair, I apply it along with Elucence MB for my braids in preparation for a braidout.


 
OMG LOL love the picture and thanks for the info


----------



## yeswecan (Dec 6, 2009)

?where can I buy JBCO? and/or any good CO, also looking for real serious natural hair care salon in LI/NYC area? want to get non destructive braids. I have 4c ng 16wks from short haircut relaxer, 3/4" relaxed hair knots and breaks currently wearing a braidout-twa but the work to do it is too much


----------



## YankeeCandle (Jan 6, 2010)

almond eyes said:


> For my fine hair its too thick. I tried it as a pre poo some weeks ago and it clung to some of my fine hairs and made them come out. So I don't like it that much.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes


 
This is what has worried me in my use of castor oil these past few months. 

People say it is good for growing in sparse ediges and thickening up thinning spots, but it seems almost counter-productive because it is so heavy and sticky that merely applying it to my temples and scalp causes it to snag, stick like honey, and pull the hair backward of its own volition.

Anyone else who can weigh in on this subject?


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 6, 2010)

I use castor oil two ways: For my scalp and to moisturize my hair. I can only use it one or two times a week, though. Anymore and my hair feels like an oil slick. It does absorb eventually, though. When I oil my scalp with it I drag the excess to my lengths with either my hands or a comb.


----------

